# Intelligente Politiker und Eltern.



## Pdp (15. Oktober 2009)

Eltern im Netz - Wir tun was!

Hier,ein bisschen Stoff damit ich nicht alleine Schimpfen muss.
Ich halte es einfach nicht aus 

Und hier diesen Text habe ich auf einer Seite gefunden als ich nach dem Thema "Amoklauf" gegoogelt habe :


Das Schlimmste, das man einer solchen Zeit machen könnte, in der die Menschen Halt beieinander suchen und endlich wieder zum Glauben finden, sei laut Walter das skrupellose Abschlachten von Menschen, wie es in gefährlichen Killer-Orgien bei Spielen wie Warcraft 3 und Die Sims geschieht. “Bei solchen Spielen wird dies virtuell, aber trotzdem auf höchst realistische Weise eingeübt”, so Walter weiter. “Die Debatte, wie die Gesellschaft zukünftig damit umgehen will, hat gerade erst begonnen.”


MfG


----------



## Bucklew (15. Oktober 2009)

Ach herrje, was für ne Schrottseite 

"Statistisch gesehen sterben pro Jahr rund 7.000 Menschen bei Verkehrsunfällen"

Vielleicht vor 10 Jahre, heute sind wir bei knapp 4000, Tendenz seit Jahren sinkend...

"Ein mit 15 km/h fahrendes Auto verursacht eine durchschnittliche Lautstärke von 96 db – das ist fast so viel wie beim Start eines Jumbojets."

Wers glaubt 

"Was viele nicht wissen: Nicht nur Polizisten dürfen blitzen! Auch ein Bürger darf zum Geschwindigkeitsmesser greifen und Raser anzeigen. Einzige Bedingung: Ein zuverlässiges Messgerät."

So einer soll mich mal anzeigen, da freut sich dann ein Anwalt


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Oktober 2009)

Pdp schrieb:


> Eltern im Netz - Wir tun was!
> 
> Hier,ein bisschen Stoff damit ich nicht alleine Schimpfen muss.
> Ich halte es einfach nicht aus
> ...



das finde ich mal richtig geil, da muß ich ja angst haben, das meine Frau bald ihre alte schule in die Luft sprengt, die zockt nämlich ganz schön oft *die Sims* !

Die sind doch total unterbelichtet und absolut Ahnungslos! Da sollten mal die Gameshersteller gegen Klagen, das ist ja geradezu Rufschädigend CoD, CS, GTA4 mit den Sims in eine Schublade zu stecken
Ich rege mich nicht mehr auf, sollen se die doch in good old Germany die Teile verbieten, der Staat kann sicherlich auf so ein paar Mio. Steuereinahmen und sicherlich auch ein paar Abeitsplätze verzichten, wir hams ja!
Österreich und die Schweiz werden sich sicherlich über diese Mehreinnahmen freuen, denn da werde ich dann zukünftig einkaufen, falls es dazu kommt


----------



## Pdp (15. Oktober 2009)

> sollen se die doch in good old Germany die Teile verbieten, der Staat kann sicherlich auf so ein paar Mio. Steuereinahmen und sicherlich auch ein paar Abeitsplätze verzichten, wir hams ja!
> Österreich und die Schweiz werden sich sicherlich über diese Mehreinnahmen freuen, denn da werde ich dann zukünftig einkaufen, falls es dazu kommt



Leider hast du Recht,hoffen wir nur,dass die Schweiz und Össterreich es nicht ausnutzen.


----------



## Ska1i (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sowas verboten wird, wird es wie in der DDR sein, wenn man sich aus dem "Westen" seinen "Stoff" besorgt 
Naja, Holland ist nicht weit von mir...


----------



## feivel (15. Oktober 2009)

interessant find ich die aussagen von diesem werten webmaster dass wolfenstein ein nazifanspiel ist, weiterhin ist es von blizzard. Und nach der Aussage dass Realschüler mehr oder weniger nichts wert für den Herrn sind, wars mir zu blöde weiterzulesen.


----------



## Lindt (15. Oktober 2009)

So wie sich das liest, ist das bestimmt von der Titanic.^^
Aber trotzdem: Feinste Unterhaltung.


----------



## axel25 (15. Oktober 2009)

Komisch das die Leute nicht soweit denken, das es an den Eltern liegt den Konsum zu begrenzen. Diese Aussagen sind derart ... . Die Leute denken nicht mehr. Das stelle ich auch bei meiner Mutter fest. Mein Vater hat mal gesagt, in seinem Beisein fürfe ich so ein Spiel mal ausprobieren. Es kommt auf die Psyche jedes einzelnen an. Man muss sich nur klarmachen: das ist virtuell und nur in Einzelfällen in die Wirklichkeit übertragbar.


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch alles totaler Quatsch! Kein game kann deine Gedanken so manipulieren das du völlig durchdrehst und alles was dir nicht passt erstmal mit ner Pumpgun klärst.
Wer mit 16-18 Jahren nicht in der Lage ist zwischen richtig und falsch zu unterscheiden, bei dem läuft doch grundsätzlich was falsch. Da ist doch die ganze Erziehung daneben gegangen und das Soziale Umfeld ist über Jahre hinweg ein schrotthaufen gewesen.

Haben die beiden gestörten aus München die den Familenvater "ermordet" haben auch den ganzen Tag Karate Games gezockt?
Die Politiker sollten mal drüber Nachdenken ob evt. die Sozialen umstände und die elterliche Erziehung über Jahre hinweg extrem zu kurz gekommen ist und das die schon über Jahre anhaltenden "stillen Hilferufe" keine Sau hört.

- Wir brauche Psychologen an den Schulen
- Freizeitgestaltung Jugenheime usw. anstatt immer mehr zu schließen!
- Aufstiegschancen für jedermann Studium, Ausbildungsplätze evt. auch mal mit ein wenig politischem druck
- In meinen Augen wären sogar Schuluniformen nicht verkehrt.
ect.

Nicht sich hinstellen und an allem sind die Killergames (was ein bescheuerter Name) schuld, aber das ist schön einfach und auch billiger!


----------



## Zoon (16. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> "Ein mit 15 km/h fahrendes Auto verursacht eine durchschnittliche Lautstärke von 96 db – das ist fast so viel wie beim Start eines Jumbojets."




Beim Betreiber dieser Seite würde ich mal mit nem Wagen wie :

Tuner baut schnellsten Ferrari der Welt: Gelbes Trikot für den ?Enzo? - Auto - Bild.de

vorbeifahren, natürlich nachts damits richtig nervt mit der Version ohne Schalldämpfer damit die 860 PS auch ungehindert brüllen können - ein Auto was die Mitmenschen schon akustisch früh genug warnt möglichst viel Abstand zur Fahrbahn zu halten, natürlich auf dem Heck noch ein "Killerspiele Spieler" Aufkleber.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> So wie sich das liest, ist das bestimmt von der Titanic.^^
> Aber trotzdem: Feinste Unterhaltung.



Bin bei der Seite auch misstrauisch.
Solides Layout?
Strukturierte Artikel?
Sauber formulierte Sätze?
Überschriften Reißer durchaus auf Bild-Niveau?
Wenn man bedenkt, was der durchschnittliche PCGH-Aushilfs-News-Schreiber so für Erstlingswerke verzapft, dann glaube ich denen keine 30 Sekunden, dass sie drei Amateure sind, deren mediale Bildung nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen C4 und C64 abdeckt. Das fehlende Impressum ist sicherlich kein Zufall, da steckt mehr dahinter. 
(und jeder weitere Beitrag von jemandem, der voll drauf reinfällt, bringt die Autoren ihrem ominösen Ziel ein Stück näher. Erst recht, wenn ihnen Killerspielspieler auf den Leim gehen, wie hier )


----------



## netheral (16. Oktober 2009)

Leider hat die Seite doch ein "Impressum". Wenn man oben links auf "Über" klickt und am Schluss auf "Anbieterkennzeichnung", kommt man auf eine Seite, die so etwas ähnliches wie ein Impressum darstellen soll.

Schade, soweit ich weiss kann man gegen Seiten ohne Impressum, also ohne Ersichtlichkeit, von dem die Seite ist, auch klagen. Ich kenne jemanden, der eine Abmahnung erhalten hat, weil er keines auf seiner Homepage hatte... einer privaten Homepage über seine Hobbies.  (Sinn?)
Den genauen Rechtstext dazu kenne ich nicht, jedoch hatte ich immer ein Impressum, ergo nie Probleme damit.

Dennoch: Misstrauisch bin ich auch. Die Seite ist durchaus sehr solide gestaltet, klar gegliedert und basiert scheinbar auf einem funktionalen CMS. Ich sags mal so: Ich  brauchte etwa 2 - 3 Jahre, um so etwas hinzubekommen. Ok, damals gab es auch nicht an jeder Ecke Webspace mit Datenbank und kostenlose CMS-Systeme, die man binnen anpassung von 4 - 5 Formularfeldern in der install.php direkt online hatte, aber ich denke, niemals wird mal eben einen PC aufbauen und so eine Seite aus dem Netz stampfen, ohne gewisse Vorkenntnisse.

Die Artikel scheinen wirklich sehr gut aufgemacht zu sein, wobei man bei geringen Kenntnissen der Rhetorik ähnliches aufbauen kann.

Für mich bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten:
- die ganze Seite ist ein Haufen bitterster Satire und möchte durch die übertriebene absurdität der Artikel quasi implizieren, dass alle Leute, die in den auf dieser Seite dagebotenen Bahnen reagieren, total paranoid und wahnsinnig sind.
- die Leute meinen das, was sie schreiben, wirklich ernst. Dann sollten sie aber mal anfangen, die Tatsachen nicht zu verdrehen, bevor die 1. Klage wegen Verhetzung in den Briefkasten dümpelt.

Mal ein Beispiel, wie die Autoren u.a. auf Kommentare reagieren: "Realschule – das sagt schon alles. Ich möchte Sie bitten, diese Internetseite nicht mehr zu besuchen."

Man bekommt in locker 50 Zeilen diverse FAKTEN-Argumente geliefert, warum der Artikel, in diesem Fall über Wolfenstein, nicht gut recherchiert ist und die Wahrheit verdreht.
Als Antwort kommt ein AUTORITÄTS-Argument: "Ach alles nur Gymnasiasten und Realschüler, ich bin die Elite und muss es besser wissen."
Damit hat der Autor die Diskussion im Grunde verloren: Er konnte die Faktenargumente nicht entkräftigen. In einer Erörterung würde ich dem "Das-Sagt-Schon-Alles-Realschüler" 100%ig Recht geben und die Argumente von dem Betreiber der Seite gnadenlos zerlegen.

Wie gesagt, entweder bittere Satire, oder der Betreiber hat so einen Dachschaden, dass man das Dach mit der Lupe suchen muss... Ich würde dieses "Nicht-Akzeptieren" von wahren Fakten ein wenig als "Größenwahn" deklarieren. "Was ich sage ist Gesetz, vor mir nur Gott..."


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich ob man nicht gegen solche Seiten vorgehen kann...

Sätze wie: 



> So, wie Sie sprechen, sind Sie vermutlich selbst ein Internet-Pädophiler. Bei Ihnen ist es dann auch klar, warum “jeder innerhalb weniger Minuten” die Netzsperre umgehen kann.


würde ich als grobe Beleidigung auffassen...


Gruß Speddy411



//EDIT//


Ich finde dieses Kommentar bringt es auf den Punkt was man davon halten soll:



> Ihre Website gehört verboten, nicht die Killerspiele. Was Sie hier an Lügen, Verfälschungen und Unwahrheiten schreiben ist reinste Propaganda. Sie stellen uns Jugendliche als herzlose, jeder Zeit zum Töten bereite Monster da.




//EDIT2//

Ob das nun ernst gemeint ist oder nicht....Eine Beleidigung ist es auf jedenfall...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Oktober 2009)

Diese Eltern haben sie doch nicht mehr alle. Die meinen Sogar 18 Jährige sind für Killerspiele noch viel zu jung, hacken weiter auf dem Winnenden Amoklauf herum, auf Paintball hacken die Rum, reden von einer "Killerspielhölle", hacken auf einem GTA IV Video herum. Warum wird die Seite nicht gleich "Killerspieler raus" genannt? MAN DIESE VERDAMMTEN ASSIS!
Ich halte von diesen Leuten nichts, die sind mehr als erbärmlich! Das finden Anscheinend auch die Leute die da lesen, in den Kommantaren steht fast ausnahmslos dass das geschriebene Müll ist, und denen wird jedesmal eine SPerrung angedroht.


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

mich erinnert diese seite ja an die redlichkeitsseiten.....


----------



## Lindt (16. Oktober 2009)

@netheral
Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, solange man keine Werbung für dritte auf der Seite macht, braucht man auch kein Impressum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn? 
Ich muss mich da mal reinlesen, dann drücke ich einen netten Kommentar nach.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Oktober 2009)

Diese Seite ist ein Parade Beispiel für den Hass der sich etabliert hat. Diese Personen schrecken nichtmal vor Irrsinn zurück!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese das gerade parallel.
Die Leute haben eine sehr enge Sichtweise, das ist das Problem, würde ich mal sagen.
Ist wie mit Sektenmitgliedern, die lassen auch keine andere Meinung zu als die des Sektenführers.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

> Für Peter Zimmerdorf ist der Fall bereits jetzt klar: “Lieder aus dem Genre Rock und Heavy Metal handeln ausschließlich von Gewalt”, so der Medienexperte. Themen seien unter anderem Tod, Vergewaltigung und Hass. “Sie [die Lieder, Anm. d. Red.] fordern zur Gewalt auf, animieren zum Hassen”, so Zimmerdorf weiter. “Rockmusik ist keinesfalls ein Ventil für Gewalt, wie es immer behauptet wird, sondern eher ein Magnet; sie zieht den Hass nur noch mehr an.”



Was soll denn der Scheiß?????
Das nennt sich "Experte"? 
Ich hab's mir fast gedacht, wenn ich auf die Seite gehe, rege ich mich hinterher wieder bloß auf. Ich hätte es lieber bleiben lassen sollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann der Seite keine Oblektivität abgewinnen oder seriöse Recherche.
Alles wirkt nur polarisierend und einschüchtert.
Mal sollte dem Spacken mal einen Anwalt auf den Hals hetzen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2009)

So etwas uninformiertes und unfähiges habe ich seit dem letzten Parteiprogramm unserer Sozialisten und Grünen nicht mehr gesehen.

Aber der Punkt mit "Ballerspielen ab 18 schon zu früh?" finde ich gut.

Die sollten alle ab 75 sein, denn die wissen noch, wie man auf richtige Menschen schießt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Leider hat die Seite doch ein "Impressum". Wenn man oben links auf "Über" klickt und am Schluss auf "Anbieterkennzeichnung", kommt man auf eine Seite, die so etwas ähnliches wie ein Impressum darstellen soll.



Hmmm.
Da wird aber sich aber ausschließlich von den Inhalten distanziert.
Liegt der Sinn eines Impressums nicht darin, dass ein Verantwortlicher identifizierbar ist?



> Dennoch: Misstrauisch bin ich auch. Die Seite ist durchaus sehr solide gestaltet, klar gegliedert und basiert scheinbar auf einem funktionalen CMS. Ich sags mal so: Ich  brauchte etwa 2 - 3 Jahre, um so etwas hinzubekommen. Ok, damals gab es auch nicht an jeder Ecke Webspace mit Datenbank und kostenlose CMS-Systeme, die man binnen anpassung von 4 - 5 Formularfeldern in der install.php direkt online hatte, aber ich denke, niemals wird mal eben einen PC aufbauen und so eine Seite aus dem Netz stampfen, ohne gewisse Vorkenntnisse.



Gute CMS-Systeme wachsen afaik auch nicht auf Bäumen. Und selbst mit CMS bleibt immer noch das Weblayout - das ich in dieser Form noch nicht gesehen habe, dass aber offensichtlich fehlerfrei funktioniert.



> Die Artikel scheinen wirklich sehr gut aufgemacht zu sein, wobei man bei geringen Kenntnissen der Rhetorik ähnliches aufbauen kann.



Aber nicht aus dem Handgelenk geschüttelt.
Sicherlich könnten sich vergleichsweise viele Leute so einen Text erarbeiten. Aber wer mehrere Stunden über ein paar Zeilen brütet, verfolgt damit genauso verdeckte Ziele, wie ein professioneller Redakteur, der einen auf Laie macht.

Ich tippe jedenfalls auch auf einen satirischen Hintergrund (gerade auch wegen der extrem niveaulosen Reaktionen der Autoren, die ebenfalls nicht zum Seitenauftritt und dem rhetorischen Niveau der Artikel passen), da sollen Reaktionen auf provokante Artikel gesammelt werden.
Die Frage ist eigentlich nur noch: Titanic oder Extra-3 ?




speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob man nicht gegen solche Seiten vorgehen kann...
> 
> Sätze wie:
> 
> würde ich als grobe Beleidigung auffassen...




Gegen Beleidigungen kann man klagen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Oktober 2009)

Was ist wenn die das wirklich ernst gemeint ist?
Dann müssen diese Leute wirklich Extrem Dumm sein. Aber sowas kommt in den Besten Familien vor.


----------



## Pdp (19. Oktober 2009)

> Die sollten alle ab 75 sein, denn die wissen noch, wie man auf richtige Menschen schießt



Dito.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ähm,... dito heißt "ich auch", was heißen würde, dass du das auch weißt.


----------



## Pdp (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja,nicht direkt "ich auch",aber soviel wie "wie du sagst".
Also : "Ich sage auch das,was du gesagt hast".So wird es verwendet.Habe ich zumindest gelesen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

Im Klartext, du bist genau der gleichen Meinung, die du gequotest hast. 


Ja ja ja, Fadi... immer diese Drogen...


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Seite ist ja noch besser als die Bild 

Diesen Artikel müsst ihr mal lesen 

eltern-im-netz.de.vu | Nazi-Fans in Rage: NS-Shooter Wolfenstein wird zurückgerufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein anonymer Mitarbeiter?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja ja ja, Fadi... immer diese Drogen...


Na irgendwo muß der Schwachsinn ja herkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

Tja, Drogen, Alk und Lesben....
Die wichtigsten Dinge für einen gelungenen Abend.


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Seite muss ein fake sein, hier mal ein Beispiel zum Thema Mindestlohn auf der Seite. Ein Kommentar zum Artikel wird von einem Mitarbeiter der Seite beantwortet:



> [...]Religion hat in der Politik nichts zu suchen … Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, von 4.50€ die Stunde kann kein Mensch überleben und erst recht keine Familie ernähren, da ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn man da gleich arbeitslos bleibt, da einem das mehr Geld bringen würde als für 4.50€/h zu arbeiten, so ein Schwachsinn. Die Linke hat da natürlich auch utopische Vorstellungen mit baldigen 10€/h, aber 4.50€/h ist einfach komplett zu wenig.


Darauf als Antwort von einem "Redakteur":


> [...]und ob Religion etwas in der Politik zu suchen hat! Die christlichen Werte sind die Stützpfeiler der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Das war schon immer so und das wird auch immer so bleiben, ob Sie wollen oder nicht. Im Gegensatz zu Ihnen und Ihren Punker-Gören haben christliche Menschen ein Werte- und Moralbewusstsein, das ein harmonisches Zusammenleben erst ermöglicht. Das ist mit Ihrer Satans-Religion nicht möglich, da wird der Teufel angebetet, jedem misstraut und Anarchie gewollt. Anarchie können Sie woanders haben, aber nicht in Deutschland. [...]


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Anhand der Antwort kann man aber dann daraus schließen, dass die Betreiber nicht nur konservativ, sondern sogar christlich rechts sind, das deutlich schwerwiegender ist und solchen Leute müssen unter allen Umständen die politischer Machtausübung untersagt werden.


----------



## SmOoTh! (21. Oktober 2009)

> Am vergangenen Freitag fand in der Münchener Tonhalle die 5. Veranstaltung des so genannten Intel Friday Night Games statt (Intel = Name eines Herstellers für Killerspieler-Komponente).



herrlich 

eltern-im-netz.de.vu | 1200 Killerspieler besuchen Metzel-Messe in München
die Seite ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Oktober 2009)

Ach das kann einfach nur fake sein, so verblendet KANN NIEMAND sein, das is einfach unmöglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ach das kann einfach nur fake sein, so verblendet KANN NIEMAND sein, das is einfach unmöglich.


 
Christliche Rechte können *sehr* verblendet sein, hast du eine Ahnung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2009)

Jup, es gibt definitiv ein paar exotische Leutchen, die so drauf sind, wie das hier präsentiert wird (und Evangelikale sind sowieso immer eine gute Adresse...), aber das merkwürdige ist und bleibt:
Seit wann haben die solche Internetauftritte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Seit ihnen klar geworden ist, dass der Computer und das Internet zwar immer noch Teufels Werk sind, es man aber auch für eigene Zwecke einsetzen kann.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (28. Oktober 2009)

Haha die Seite ist endlich weg! Lasst uns Feiern!


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. November 2009)

Wohl eher nich, is noch online  Also soviel Gehirnschmalz hab ich lange nich mehr lesen müssen


----------



## Pdp (1. November 2009)

Mist,ist noch da.Wird aber von dem WoT-Add-on geblockt


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (4. November 2009)

Die war mal kurze Zeit down, an dem Tag wo ich das gepostet habe. Shit!>.<


----------



## Lindt (5. November 2009)

Ich wollte grade mal wieder was zu lachen haben und hab mir die Seite angeschaut, aber das was ich da gelesen habe hat mich echt von den Socken gehauen:
"Ein anonymer Mitarbeiter schildert die Situation bei den Kriegs-Programmierern: “Es war fürchterlich, fast alle Entwickler verfielen in einen regelrechten Nazi-Rausch. Wenn man morgens in die Firma kam, musste man mit Hitlergruß salutieren.”"
Und:
"Der Entwickler “Blizzard” (Bezeichnung für einen starken Schneesturm, der alles zu Tode friert, Anm. d. Red.)...."

Das ist ja so geil!


----------



## Pdp (6. November 2009)

Ich finde einfach keine Worte,die diese Dummheit beschreiben könnten


----------



## Lindt (8. November 2009)

eltern-im-netz.de.vu | Eltern fragen Eltern
Der erste Artikel ist so gut!!!!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. November 2009)

Wie bekloppt muss man sein??


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. November 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> eltern-im-netz.de.vu | Eltern fragen Eltern
> Der erste Artikel ist so gut!!!!


Darüber habe ich mich auch weg gelacht.


----------



## der Türke (8. November 2009)

Ska1i schrieb:


> Wenn sowas verboten wird, wird es wie in der DDR sein, wenn man sich aus dem "Westen" seinen "Stoff" besorgt
> Naja, Holland ist nicht weit von mir...




Stimme ich zu Holland ist mir auch net Fern..

Ich kaufe schon lange keine Games made in Germany nur Holland und coole dabei ist die Sind Deutsch....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. November 2009)

Ich schau dann iner Schweiz!


----------



## Spikos (8. November 2009)

Oh man die Seite ist doch der totale Fake... das ist das Grausamste was ich jemals lesen musste... Kann die Leute nicht mal bitte jemand aufklären? Nachher nehmen sich noch andere Eltern Beispiele an denen (Thema Masturbation,Alkohol). Sowas gehört verboten !


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Haha, die Seite ist mal wieder down. Hoffentlich bleibt sie es.


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. November 2009)

sie ist down????


muahahahahahaha wie geiiiiil 

ich weiß warum  XD......

dann hatte diese tat wohl tatsächlich was gebracht


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2009)

Diue beste seite im netz ist down , zum kotzen  die hat echt jeden meiner Tage gerettet  undjetzt ist sie down 
WEr hat da was gemacht ?


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. November 2009)

ich glaub ich weiß warum sie down ist und wenn sie deswegen down ist weswegen ich denke dass sie down ist weiß ich auch wer da was gemacht hat


----------



## -NTB- (27. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> ich glaub ich weiß warum sie down ist und wenn sie deswegen down ist weswegen ich denke dass sie down ist weiß ich auch wer da was gemacht hat




du sprichst in rätseln


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. November 2009)

Hat sich da einer eingehackt, bzw. ne Attacke gestartet?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (27. November 2009)

Wieso ist die denn nun weg? Egal wer das gemacht hat, er hat eine gute Tat begangen und kommt nun in den Himmel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2009)

In anbetracht dessen, dass die Seite wohl keine sinnvolle Diskussion mehr hergeben wird, aber für lustige Stimmung sorgt:
Was ist euch lieber
- hier zu machen
- Thread in die RuKa verschieben
?


----------



## der Türke (28. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In anbetracht dessen, dass die Seite wohl keine sinnvolle Diskussion mehr hergeben wird, aber für lustige Stimmung sorgt:
> Was ist euch lieber
> - hier zu machen
> - Thread in die RuKa verschieben
> ?




eher Schließen ! was soll den der Thread Bringen? immer hin haben wir ja ein Laber Thread !

Also Ruyven bitte Schliessen 

MFG 
Der Türke


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (28. November 2009)

mach ihn zu, ob er in der Ruka ist oder nicht bringt eh nix ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. November 2009)

Bei mir ist die noch da...
Arme Eltern... .de.vu - gratis Hoster!

Edit:
Wieso zensieren die sich nicht selbst?
Ich kann die Seite lesen und ALLES sehen...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (28. November 2009)

Jetzt ist die Seite wieder da.
Wann werden wir Gamer endlich erlöst von dieser Plage?


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. November 2009)

> Bereits 12-Jährige sind begeisterte Fans von Rap-Songs und Heavy Metal-Krach


Heavy Metal-Krach 0.0
Klassik-bullshit trifft's wohl eher...
Das erstgennante nennt sich Porno-rap und sieht so aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU6xSNHLCHg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU6xSNHLCHg


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (29. November 2009)

Herrlich die Seite. Hier:
CDU beschließt fairen Mindestlohn von 4,50 €

oder das hier:
Zitat: "Ein anonymer Mitarbeiter schildert die Situation bei den Kriegs-Programmierern: “Es war fürchterlich, fast alle Entwickler verfielen in einen regelrechten Nazi-Rausch. Wenn man morgens in die Firma kam, musste man mit Hitlergruß salutieren.”" (es geht um Blizzard)
Wolfenstein - Blizzard


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Also Ruyven bitte Schliessen



Wenn du das schon sagst


----------

